# Costume sound effects



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

So for years I've been building a costume add to it every year this will be the second year I use it at the pro haunt I'm working at. It's a general Victorian style undead top hat cane trench coat rat on my shoulder etc. This year I'm thinking of adding sound effects to either the rat or the general costume. But I'm stuck on what the sound effect should be. I've figured out the how ( portable speakers iPod) but the what has me a bit baffled. Ideas? Thanks in advance and happy haunting


----------

